# Sick of aquariums



## Quartzyellowjacket (Oct 4, 2012)

So I've been looking around my house for aquariums (I've currently got three not in use) And I know one is a ten gallon. So I check the others and they're both 20 gallons, but I wanted a Blue tongue skink but they need a 40 gallon. But bad news is that a 40 gallon would drain about 80 to 90 bucks out of my wallet, so I guess I'll just make my own cage again. Since I've already stocked up on aspen bedding i'll be fine with that, I guess it's to the hardware store.


----------



## BamaTegu (Oct 4, 2012)

Petco has the dollar per gallon sale on right now. It's for the 10g, 20g and 40g. I have my blue tongue skink in a 40g


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 5, 2012)

Ver true man! You can have a better controlled humidity level in a tank!


----------



## HeatherN (Oct 5, 2012)

those sales vary on location and store. we never have those sales around here! but its true, aquariums are a cash drainer.


----------



## TeguBlake (Oct 5, 2012)

I bought a 40 long at my petco for 35, must be a Texas thingy idk though lol.


----------



## MrNiceGuy736u (Oct 5, 2012)

TeguBlake said:


> I bought a 40 long at my petco for 35, must be a Texas thingy idk though lol.



Lucky! Wait my girlfriend works at petco so i get 20% discount on everything! Mwaahaha and that fish place that pet place is down the road and there about 50% cheaper than petco.


----------



## larissalurid (Oct 19, 2012)

Yea when getting my merauke bts I was lucky to have caught the dollar per gallon sale at the right time and got the 40g breeder for $40. Otherwise just make your own 4x2 and they'll have even more room (which they definitely use, i'm planning on getting a larger cage for my merauke in the future)


----------



## frost (Oct 20, 2012)

too bad you dont live near me. i have 40 and 75 gallons that i was trying to sell for real cheap.


----------

